# Your Associations with Austria.



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Blocher is not president, but minister (justice and police), which is by far too much for he only makes troubles: accusations against the supreme court, the federal procura and every foreigner and refugee  But the worst: since he is in the Bundesrat (we don't have a proper president but a cabinet of "pares") he fucks up the common atmosphere and spills bad blood against all the other ministers - even of his own party


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Should we send him together with our Blocher to nice long hollidays in the Antarctic?


Alright! I'd be all for it.

And Verso, you are absolutely right. Haider is ridiculous. 
But, don't bother. Most Austrians like Slovenia a lot. Me included. What a lovely country: Friendly people, great landscape, nice towns. Just perfect. People who usually vote for Haider are on the brink of extinction as they are mainly WWII fighters who are afraid of everything they associate with Tito and the partisans. They simply haven't arrived in the present. Forget about them. In a few years there will be no problems whatsoever between our countries.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

The two most famous Australians in America are Crocodile Dundee and the Crocodile Hunter, both men who wear leather vests and like to wrestle crocodiles. That's what I think about when I think of Australia.

Oh crap, I just realized that's it's Austria. :bash: 

Well in that case, I think of sausages and Arnold Schwarzeneggar.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Most Austrians like Slovenia a lot. Me included.


 :cheer: :hug: 



Slovenians like Austria very much as well, it's always been a model of a successful country to us, and the Carinthian official policy towards Slovenia was never so important to think of Austrians as bad people. And I find Carinthia (together with Tirol) the most beautiful land, filled with hundreds of lakes; I've visited many of them, I'm actually pretty familiar with the entire Austria (including the Bodensee :cheers: ). I think the biggest obstacle for Austrians not to think anything about Slovenia (if that's the case at all; I think it is though) is the fact that we're (quite) far away from Vienna (Wien). All the other ex-communist neighbouring countries are actually on Vienna's door-step, being especially important Slovakia with its capital Bratislava just 60 - 70 km away from it! And despite our quite long border (330 km) there are still 4 countries sharing your border with a longer distance.

But already signs for Slovenia (SLO) in Vienna and Salzburg make a lot for awareness that we exist!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

And btw, you're probably more than fed up with the word "Ortstafeln". :lol: 
I see it on the ORF-Teletext all the time!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> And btw, you're probably more than fed up with the word "Ortstafeln".


How right you are...

Do you happen to speak German?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Err, err, Ja; there's no smile for being embarrassed  , cause my Deutsch stinks!  I understand arround 85% of everyday speaking, especially when it's written but you'll wait a lot to hear some sentences from me. I don't care, I'm from Ljubljana  , nobody here speaks German well; but they speak it fluently in the north-eastern SLO (Maribor/Marburg and the rest of Slovenian Styria)! As far as I know they learn it already in elementary schools, even before English but in Ljubljana/Laibach you get it in secondary school if you don't choose some other language (and I didn't  ). Now I have it on faculty and have just postponed the exam.  Ich muß alles über NATO, UNO und EU wissen. :bash:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hell, if I understood 85% of spoken Slovenian, I would go and live in Piran or Ljubljana. Nothing to be embarassed about. Austrians mainly speak/learn English and, in some cases, French, Italian or Spanish. No talk at all of EE languages. Embarassing for us rather.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to mention the most important association with Austria - KOMMISSAR REX!    

You can watch him today at 9pm on TVSLO1.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

1998 - 1999: The period (1 year) I spent living in Vienna. 

As for the Komissar Rex mentioned above, everytime I used to hear a police sirene, my comment was: "... Did someone step over Rex's foot?"


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I was never a big REX fan, but there was a cool satirical thriller serial in the 70s and 80s, "Kottan ermittelt" or something like that (does anyone know the title?), I think - surreal and funny!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

And they made also some interesting and funny Tatort movies. AND:


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

Either Australia or Ostrich cuz it sounds the Same to Austria but then again its a Wonderful country


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

The Alps, the Danube (I think this is the most characteristic country associated with that river despite flows through many other countries),Waltz, its wonderful cities like Vienna, Salzburg, Linz, Innsbruck; the Tyrol, the Grossglockner, the Habsburgs, the Sounds of Music, Freud, the Governator (though I think sometimes that he doesn't feel so proud of his Austrian origins, as if he'd like to erase that part of his life....maybe I'm wrong...I hope I'm wrong), its palaces, horseback ridings in Vienna.....well pretty long the list.

BTW it's funny but the Australia term stands for its geographic location in the southern hemisphere from the Latin australis while Austria from Österreich (the eastern realm) of the old Eastern border areas of the Holy Roman Germanic Empire.


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

Paddington said:


> Well in that case, I think of sausages and Arnold Schwarzeneggar.


I think of Arnold as well unfortunately. Sausages seem to be associated with almost every European country *east* of France, so... Also, classical music, Vienna, skiing, cute little villages in the mountains, German influence, the name Wolfgang...


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

I think it's not German influence, the Austrians are indeed germanic people.


----------



## butch83 (Mar 24, 2006)

yeah Sobieski's hussars smashing Turkeys at Vienna 
100 years later in return Austria takes part in partitions of Poland...
"friends will be friends..."


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought these threads were closed for ever. How did this one survive?


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I plead guilty.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Hehe, the good old Austria thread...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Austria = one big, xenophobic ("Daham statt Islam") village.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Oder wahlweise "Liest du den Koran, dann lies ihn doch daham."

:bash: 
I once got off an S-Bahn train in Vienna and that guy (Strache) was holding a speech in front of the station.
I loudly told him to go home. Police was less than amused...:lol:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I lived in Vienna from September 1998 to October 1999, then I was transferred to Dubai. I've been to Vienna eversince a number of times, last being September 06.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Slodi said:


> I thought these threads were closed for ever. How did this one survive?


fucking hell, just like cockraoches surviving the nuclear holocaust, this thread survived my great anti 'association' thread crackdown of '06. Oh well...

:guns1:

:lock:


----------

